# Nursing License



## AtlasRN (May 4, 2011)

I am getting ready to get my RN license here in the USA. Does Hong Kong accept the US RN license, or would I have to get retested over there? Also, does anyone know if Hong Kong hires foreign nurses? Thanks!


----------



## candy_m (Dec 9, 2010)

You may find useful information in the web page of 

The nursing council of Hong Kong


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

AtlasRN said:


> I am getting ready to get my RN license here in the USA. Does Hong Kong accept the US RN license, or would I have to get retested over there? Also, does anyone know if Hong Kong hires foreign nurses? Thanks!


Private hospitals such as the the Adventist do hire expat nurses, but since 1997, the authorities,although not being "discriminatory", do make it harder for overseas nurses to be hired. One lady I knew applied in 1999 and tried to requalify..to HK levels of acceptance. On the third attempt, she was quietly told to try private hospitals "Public hospitals are only taking ethnic Chinese." She did try and even though her husband was a well respected surgeon and of Chinese origin,still she was failed.

That was then and perhaps things have changed


----------



## candy_m (Dec 9, 2010)

The passing rate is still low nowadays...as far as i know.....


----------



## AtlasRN (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!! Dunmovin, is there any advantage to working in a private versus a public hospital?


----------

